
Show HN: Basketball shot and shooting pose analysis with machine learning - chony
https://github.com/chonyy/AI-basketball-analysis
======
chony
Hi guys, I built this project for fun and I thought it would also be a good
practice for me.

However, I have read the OpenPose License which strictly disallows their
project for commercial use. My project is for research use only and I'm not
making any money from it.

I have mentioned that I implemented OpenPose and link to their GitHub repo.
And I also copy and paste their whole license into my repo license.

I want to know is it still possible for me to violate their license in any
way?

[https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/blo...](https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/blob/master/LICENSE)

